# OT: Bye Rubio.........



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> At dinner Saturday night, Timberwolves basketball boss David Kahn reached agreement with Ricky Rubio's DKV Joventut team on a complicated multimillion dollar contract buyout that would have put Rubio in a Timberwolves uniform this season. On Monday night, Rubio informed Kahn that he had changed his mind and wanted to remain at home with a new team in Barcelona rather than leave for Minnesota and the NBA, a course he charted for himself last spring when he declared himself eligible for the June draft.


http://www.startribune.com/sports/w...8cyaiUo8cyaiUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aULPQL7PQLanchO7DiUr


> Barcelona said in a statement on their website (www.fcbarcelona.cat) that the 18-year-old had signed a six-year deal worth around 3.5 million euros ($5 million) to join them from DKV Joventut.
> 
> The agreement included a clause that would allow Rubio to play in the NBA in two years' time, Barcelona said.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/sportsNews/idUSTRE5805RG20090901

What a waste of a draft pick, by the Wolves. He didn't want to come to the Wolves in the first place. I wonder if he would have tried that crap with us if we would have drafted him?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

in the end he wanted to stay home and be loved over coming to minny and possibly sit behind flynn in the cold.

it wasn't $ he would have made more in the nba.

cant blame him for that.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not true about the $*

He makes out far better over there given the way they tax and the fact he doesn't have to pay for a buyout. Kitty, the word from his camp early on was that if they could swing a deal with NY, he would report within a week. He simply doesn't want to play in Minnesota and he has other viable options. I don't blame the cat.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Not true about the $*



alphaorange said:


> He makes out far better over there given the way they tax and the fact he doesn't have to pay for a buyout. Kitty, the word from his camp early on was that if they could swing a deal with NY, he would report within a week. He simply doesn't want to play in Minnesota and he has other viable options. I don't blame the cat.


he makes less than 1 mil. per season after taxes for 6 years roughly 877k per year

in the nba the 5th pick makes about 8.7 mil. be4 taxes in 3 years guarenteed...with the next 2 seasons at a little under 9.3 million .

thats 18 mil. before taxes after 5 years before buyout...without an extention which if he was as good as adveterised he would be making double digit millions by year 4 or 5

http://nbpa.com/cba_exhibits/exhibitB.php

...add to that the t'wolves would have sent some games their way drafted 1 of rubio's teammates (another 500k towards the buyout)...that 5.8 mil. buyout would have very discounted there is no way rubio went for money here...he wanted to stay home.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

He's overrated anyways.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> He's overrated anyways.


Rubio is way overratted, plus Flynn would've outshined & outclassed Rubio in so many areas in front of all the new coaches in Minny, that the only reason Rubio would get playingtime is b/c of all the hype about him. 

All those Knick-Fans that wanted Rubio a Knick....had to be high on the Euro-league hype. Which I find the old CBA League still better and more athletic than the Euro-league today.


----------

